# How much more difficult is CPC-H cert?



## lammergriffin (Nov 8, 2012)

How much more difficult is CPC-H certification than just CPC alone? I'm more interested in coding for outpatient settings rather than finding work at a physician's office I might not be as familiar with. Going over the course objectives for both the CPC and CPC-H tests, there seems to be a few course differences in the paths to either certification. For example, ICD-9 Vol. 3 is not included in the CPC standalone designation.

Should you go back and get your CPC-H after first getting your CPC?


----------



## espressoguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Having done both, I wouldn't say that the CPC-H is harder or easier than the CPC. Both are considered general certifications. A big part of the CPC-H deals with surgeries. There is no E/M. There are a few questions that deal with OPPS status indicators and such. I can't remember if there are any questions on ASC payment indicators or not.

You mention that the CPC doesn't use ICD-9 Vol 3. Neither does the CPC-H. You still get to use CPT codes. ICD-9 Vol 3 is used for *inpatient* hospital coding, not outpatient.


----------



## lammergriffin (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the timely reply since I'm getting ready to take the exam at the beginning of next year. One of the CPC-H objectives deals with hospital facilities and ASC operations with departmental cost centers, so I'm not sure where payment indicators are used yet in ambulatory settings.

When I got my associates degree in coding, ICD-9 volume 3 was not as emphasized as the first 2 volumes but we still had to familiarize ourselves with it. Thanks for the reminder that volume 3 is an inpatient coding manual, whereas the CPT manual is used for both inpatient and outpatient coding.

I didn't know E/M is not as covered under the CPC-H cert since there seems to be a fair amount of emphasis on E/M services.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 10, 2012)

E&M is not covered as the guidelines for application of the E&M codes for outpatient facility is not standardized.  Each facility is responsible for creating their own E&M guidelines to determine the level of facility E&M.  You will however need to know E&M as far as the application of the 25 and 27 modifiers in the facility as well as the G0 condition code.  And you will need to know the revenue centers and which CPT codes are valid in the different revenue centers.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 12, 2012)

I would reiterate Deb's comments.  Also, the surgical coding questions are limited to those surgeries done in the outpatient setting.


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Nov 15, 2012)

I would also study up on OPPS and the APC system of reimbursement.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Don't overlook compliance*

I just took the exam on Saturday and there were questions on compliance - not just billing, but also about all compliance issues and programs.   Think HIPAA, the 7 elements of a compliance program, etc.


----------

